# Paw Pad Snipped, How to stop bleeding?



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

I took my shihtzu to the groomers to get trimmed around his paws and face and when they were grooming the bottom part, it had alot of hair, and he jerked his foot and it snipped his paw pad. I have it wrapped in a towel with a cotton ball on the cut and then ace sticky wrapping stuff to hold it on there. 

Is there any faster way to get it to stop bleeding, it just bleeds and bleeds, I know its harder for it to clot than a regular cut.

edit: well its slowly stopping, ive been just keeping pressure on it. Is there something I should get to put on his foot or paw so it doesnt get infected? Like a sock or something? Its an open cut due to a snippet of the par pad being gone..


----------



## Lightwingcreations (May 7, 2007)

Are you saying that part of the pad was cut off? I can't tell from your post. How deep is it? If it's just a small cut you need to keep it clean and dry, but I wouldn't put anything over it (ie sock, bandage). If it's a deep cut I would have the vet look at it. If part of the pad has been cut off I would also recommend taking him to the vet. Why don't you go ahead and call your vet and describe the wound to them, they will advise you on what may need to be done.
Most cuts and scrapes on the pads or toes of the feet will bleed freely due to the amount of blood supplied to the area. I would make sure to have styptic powder (helps clotting) on hand for future use.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I am curious as to why they themselves didn't have blood stop on hand? Or why they didn't refer you to a Vet in order to get that cut looked at...

Usually if a cut pad (when I groom a dog) doesn't stop with a small amount of blood stop I take the dog upstairs to the clinic and let them patch the dog up...the owners don't have to pay for these services; most groomers have such arrangements with a veterinarian in their neighborhood, incase of something like this happening...it is extra insurance that their customers are happy, and their clients (the pets) are healthy when they leave. 

Anyway, that said, get yourself some Quik Stop from a local pet store, or vet clinic. 

In a pinch, you can also use flour to stop bleeding.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

It stopped bleeding shortly after I made the post...I have just been keeping a paper towel wrapped around it with sticky ace bandage to hold it in place so it doesn't get dirt or anything in it.

I am going to run him by the vet tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

If I was you I'd make the groomer pay for the vet bill because it's their fault.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> If I was you I'd make the groomer pay for the vet bill because it's their fault.


Let's not be so quick. The dog jerked. I know that groomers have to be prepared for sudden movements but they can't anticipate everything.

If you saw it happen you can make the choice. If you didn't I'd give he groomer the benefit of the doubt. If the groomer was using reasonable diligence I'd let it go.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I guess your right but I would have thought if the dog was fighting him but thrashing around that they'd have enough people there to restrain the dog. They had two people to restrain my dog at the vets when the vet trimmed my dog's paw pads.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

No vet bill lol

vet cant do anything unless it gets infected then I will need to get antibiotics.

They just said to put neosporin on it and keep it clean, I stick it in a sock when I take him outside so it doesn't get dirt in it..

They lady I take him to called me this morning double checking on him to make sure everything is Ok.... she said she would pay for anything that the vet said I needed to get and she said I could swing by to get some more stuff to wrap it in if need be.

Bailey was fine it was just the very first snip of his paw he jerked it back, after that he was calm and didnt make a noise just sat there and let her cut away. 

The lady I take him to works by herself and her husband is there at times to help her with bigger dogs...

My girlfriends bulldog weighs 85 lbs (really overweight) but it is due to his Seizures and the medications... and her husband has to lift him up for her when we take him..


----------



## tipper (Aug 19, 2007)

Is their anyway taking a webcam picture see the injury I won't like to say withoput seeing it maybe giving the wrong advice could make it worse.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

I had it wrapped up for a couple hours with neosporin on it, heres a picture of it as soon as it got unwrapped...

When its unwrapped he likes to lick it and he also limps, cause I am sure it stings when he walks on the carpet, when it is wrapped he just trots and runs like nothing is wrong.. (its not bleeding in the picture, it does still bleed here and there but its only when its wrapped and in bandages / band aids etc.)



















Its not deep (might look like it is in the picture) but all that is cut is the black pad part, its a clean cut just cut a part of the pad off which since feet are where the most blood circulation is on dogs it is hard to get to stop bleeding.

I went into the vet and one of the techs asked him about it and they said theres nothing they can really do unless it gets infected, then they will prescribe an antibiotic... stitches just fall out if applied to the paw pad.

I just don't if I should keep it bandaged up while he is in the house or just bandage it when he goes outside so the dirt and stuff does not get into it. Im thinking letting it get air will help it heal faster rather than suffocating it in bandages / neosporin. Ive been cleaning it with peroxide also.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Eww, gross. I hope he starts feeling better!


----------

